# New Bachetta Giro 20 frame ordered



## fatjel (14 Jun 2017)

Ordered a Giro 20 frameset yesterday.
Two to three weeks delivery ...
Seems an awfuly long time to wait...


----------



## neil earley (15 Jun 2017)

Sleepless nights until your new toy arrives, nice choice recumbent you have made


----------



## Shaun (16 Jun 2017)

One of these? Ooooohhh ... lucky you ...


----------



## fatjel (17 Jun 2017)

Exactly one of those I must have looked at that picture a thousand times
Am busy collecting parts and building a front wheel while I wait
Is likely to have 1x10 gears and disc brakes unless I change my mind


----------



## Shaun (19 Jun 2017)

fatjel said:


> Exactly one of those I must have looked at that picture a thousand times
> Am busy collecting parts and building a front wheel while I wait
> Is likely to have 1x10 gears and disc brakes unless I change my mind


Excellent - post some pics when you've got it built up ... along with a first ride report.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jun 2017)

The broomstick.

I could never get used to mine. My feet seemed to be too high in the air. Better luck with yours.


----------



## fatjel (20 Jun 2017)

I read your experiences somewhere Steve.. I too hope I have better luck than you .
The giro 20 does have a lot of features I like tho.
Mostly its adaptable, I'm kinda thinking with different size wheels etc I should be able to get it useable
It offers lots of tinkering opportunity if nothing else.
Not sure how you'd lock it up tho


----------



## PaulM (21 Jun 2017)

I found my Giro 20 quite manageable if a bit slow. I think the Recurve seat sapped some power but allowed a fairly upright stance.


----------



## fatjel (25 Jun 2017)

I've not decided on a seat yet.. 
Given that the frame and fork are advertised at $580 on the us website and cost £750. 
I'm a bit scare to ask how much a seat is.. 
The euromesh looks nicer than the recurve IMO
There are fibreglass ones on ebay for not much more than £100.
I shall see how a seat fits on and decide when the frames here
Any suggestions welcome
Still not here.. The money has left my bank account now tho


----------



## fatjel (29 Jun 2017)

It's coming on Monday ...


----------



## Skyblot (1 Jul 2017)

Re seats: The recurve works best at more upright seating angles, say 30 degrees and up. The euromesh is best at lower seat angles. Both seats attach to the sliding clamp with special brackets, and if you buy the brackets separately it is possible to adapt various other seats to fit. You will need the rear seat struts and clamps with whatever seat you end up using.


----------



## fatjel (4 Jul 2017)

Finally it's here !!
Fedex waited till 5 minutes after I went out then left it with a neighbour.
Had a small tinker last night and got some wheels on it
Seems very long and very low.
Couldn't for the life of me figure out how to tighten the headset
Turns out a b pivot or BFT is needed $70 or $25
I shall be unimpressed if I have to wait another 3 weeks
Can see how to fit a seat , so will make one
Plenty to be getting on with :-)


----------



## PaulM (4 Jul 2017)

Surely b-pivot is part of the frameset along with riser and handlebars.

I have a virtually unused Rans sling mesh seat which can probably be made to fit complete with seat stays but would want to recoup about half what I paid. New price would be extortionate of course with the weak pound.


----------



## PaulM (4 Jul 2017)

Ps. I got a bill from Fedex 6 weeks after delivery for the customs and tax. Thought I'd got away with it.


----------



## fatjel (4 Jul 2017)

@PaulM
B pivot not included in frameset which does seem a bit harsh.
Handlebars and risers all come with
Have made a seat now so thanks but no thanks


----------



## PaulM (4 Jul 2017)

That's ridiculous not to include it in the frameset when it's pretty much a recumbent specific part. Terracycle pivot is 99 euros from Icletta so no better.


----------



## fatjel (4 Jul 2017)

Is kinda long but very very red and loveable


----------



## fatjel (4 Jul 2017)

Yeah it is odd to not include it.
Have ordered now and should be here this week .
I didn't ask how much. 
I guess recumbents are always going to be pricy. 
Hopefully Bacchetta parts should be relatively easily available unlike my trike which has on occasion had to have parts made


----------



## fatjel (5 Jul 2017)

Good bit done last night .. 
Seat fitted nicely and is comfortable !
Rear mech ,shifters,crankset and pedals on
Brakes not so good .. Hydraulic discs seemed like the easy way . Need longer pipes tho 

To do ...
Chain
Headset thing
Watch youtube video on upholsterying again
Learn how to ride the thing


----------



## Shaun (5 Jul 2017)

Keep the photos coming, enjoying seeing it come together. Assuming it's you on a trike in your avatar, is this your first bent then @fatjel?


----------



## fatjel (6 Jul 2017)

HI @Shaun It's my first two wheel recumbent.. Had the trike for 18 mths now.. 
The headset part arriving tomorrow otherwise it's good to go. 
Except the upholsterying of course
Avid hydraulics brakes are on and working. Albeit very messy 
A regular back one on the front and an extra long one that came with the trike on the back'
2 1/2 chains and Shimano Zee groupset.
Single 36t crank and 11-32 cassette..
Rear mech keeps the chain supertight with it's clutch so hopefully be no problems with the chain coming off.
Tyres are Marathon plus 1.75 " 
Front wheel is a deore hub and SJ cycles budget rim. My first go at wheel building
Rear is cheap shimano mtb wheel
Not sure where I'll go with the wheels yet.. Might be 24/28 0r 20/26
Shall have some nice wheels made when I've a few miles done
Had a few wobbles round the garden and it feels super comfy even with a few bolts sticking in my bum/back


----------



## PaulM (6 Jul 2017)

That's not a 20" fork you've got on there. The BB is much higher than on my old Giro 20.


----------



## fatjel (6 Jul 2017)

I have a new found admiration for upholsterers.. Seat is done tho.
Cost about £50 for the bits and pieces
Could be better but looks OK and is even more comfy.
Hopefully the last bit arrives tomorrow and I'll be up early before the traffic on Saturday for a test ride :-)
Needs a tidy , cables , pipes all over the place and I only had white cable ties







My patio really needs weeding !!


----------



## fatjel (6 Jul 2017)

@PaulM It's the fork Bacchetta sell for the giro 20.
Will take a 24" wheel so there's loads of room even with a big old 1.75 marathon on there.
One of the reasons I went for the Bachetta was the versatility.
As an incurable tinkerer the idea of three different brake fittings on one bike is heaven
At least 20 configurations of wheels too !!!!
Even if I can't ride the thing I can spend my retirement tinkering with it


----------



## PaulM (6 Jul 2017)

Look where the brake bosses are with respect to the rim. That's not a 20" fork. If they shipped you the wrong fork then there must some doubt about whether they shipped you the right frame. Sorry but it aint right.


----------



## FishFright (6 Jul 2017)

From their website, the Giro 20, contrast and compare the forks to yours


----------



## fatjel (6 Jul 2017)

Yeah no doubt about it.. My other mtb wheel with 2.2 knobbly tyre fits in those forks comfortably.
Frame must be a giro 20 cos it's bright red ? and steel ?


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Jul 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> The broomstick.
> 
> I could never get used to mine. My feet seemed to be too high in the air. Better luck with yours.



Years ago I knew of someone who had a Peter Ross Bike

He was tall, and found tat an extended boom was too high

Peter made him a "Swan neck" boom that fitted for length, but lowered the feet by about 6"


----------



## PaulM (7 Jul 2017)

fatjel said:


> Yeah no doubt about it.. My other mtb wheel with 2.2 knobbly tyre fits in those forks comfortably.
> Frame must be a giro 20 cos it's bright red ? and steel ?


Probably, assuming you weren't given old stock. Might be worth asking the question just to confirm.


----------



## fatjel (7 Jul 2017)

Been in touch with cyclecentric who supplied the bike.. 
Emailed pics and they agreed ... Wrong forks
They are always a pleasure to talk to and are gonna get in touch with bacchetta and sort it out.
Forks work fine as long as I use disc brakes so I'm happy to use as is for now
Headset all sorted and new kickstand fitted.. 
Had a go round the block and after a little adjustment of the seat went for a 5km ride
A bit wobbly at times but never felt in danger of falling off
New euromesh seat arrived today.. homemade one weighed nearly 5kg !!!!
Off on a club run tomorrow so think I'll take it and see how it goes
Couple of things need addressing
I need a decent bag for it, the one on there is not exactly secure
And I'm thinking shorter cranks might keep my knee away from the stem (ouch)
Oh and I maxed out the gears in the first 5k.. Rethink needed on the crankset
Proper outdoor pics


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2017)

Looks good, and well done for putting it together (I'm not mechanically minded at all, but admire people who aren't afraid to get stuck in with projects like this).

Shame about the wrong fork - will the correct fork bring the nose down a few inches/degrees and maybe add a bit more stability?


----------



## fatjel (8 Jul 2017)

@Shaun I enjoy putting bikes together. Is one of the reasons I enjoy bikes
and also why I have too many. 
Perhaps when the correct forks are here it may improve the handling
As I've never ridden a recumbent I've no idea how it should feel
The wobbliness may be my incompetence
I shall ride it for a month or two then start tinkering 
5.45 am and the the roads are empty so I'm off for a longer test ride


----------



## Skyblot (8 Jul 2017)

Good choice on the Euromesh seat, comfy....
Re bags, spring for one of the Bacchetta bags. The Brain Box fits and matches the EM seat, and carries heaps. Not the worlds cheapest bags but you only need to buy it once!


----------



## fatjel (8 Jul 2017)

Did another 20k this morning and found it much better after tightening the headset down a bit
Needs two 36mm spanners ,my mole grips and adjustable spanner method don't really cut it
Ordered some spanners
Next job is the gears.. I generally find 34 - 11 adequate on my road bikes
36 - 11 is way too low on the Bacchetta
Otherwise all good
As the forks are quite capacious thought I'd try some 700s
The wobbles returned but feels way way lighter and that's with the wheels off my tourer


----------



## PaulM (9 Jul 2017)

Very brave of you!


----------



## fatjel (13 Jul 2017)

Tightened the headset down a touch.
Swapped the cranks for 165mm and put a 26" wheel on the front.
Such a difference, it feels more stable now.
Starting is a bit sketchy , needs to be in low low gear as it's a heavy lump of bike (15kg)
I usually take two or three go's to get on the move.
Practice will help there I hope

I can see nicer wheels , skinnier tyres , v brakes and carbon forks in the near future.


----------



## fatjel (16 Jul 2017)

Couple of changes yesterday and feels very nice now.
Tried every kind of wheel and 26 / 26 seems best
700 / 700 didn't feel much different but the clearance for mudguards and chunky tyres is limited
26 / 20 seems wobbly and the pedals are way too low for me. Perhaps cos the trike has low seat high pedals
Lowered the bars as far as they would go which seemed to make an enormous stability improvement
Can ride no hands now !
Tyres are new schwalbe city jet 1.5s.. My goto tyres as an mtb riding Londoner in a previous life
And seem pretty good now
Incidentally front wheel with 1.75 marathon plus is 1.5 kg heavier than the Dura ace wheel / tyre on my audax bike !!!
Did my first 20 mile ride this morning was very nice , would have been longer but was getting thirsty
Need bottle cages


----------



## PaulM (16 Jul 2017)

Looks very nice. Strange it handles best as 26/26 when frame geometry/headtube angle is meant to be for 20/26. The problem with derailleurs on 2-wheeled bents is not being able to change to a lower gear when stationary to help with starting off again. I'm quite paranoid on the Paseo about changing down to 2nd before stopping which is fine on the open road but challenging with traffic in urban areas. Hence the utility of dual-drives etc but these add weight and complicate rear wheel removal. I've been contemplating an Alfine 8 IGH but the ratios are a bit gappy compare to the 9-speed 11-32 cassettes that I generally favour.


----------



## fatjel (16 Jul 2017)

Fully agree on the starting off issues, I've been going early (like 4 or 5 am ) to avoid traffic
First corner for me is right hander and uphill .. Walked that bit a few times 
I have 11 - 36 10 spd cassette which has serious gaps.. 
Alfine sounds heavy and fairly expensive to me but never tried it so be interested to find out
I use sturmey archer 3 speeds on a couple of bikes and they do the job so an 8 speed oughta be luxery
I'm wondering if I like 26/26 because the seat/pedal angle is similar to my trike
I've just about done 100k now and think I'll try and leave it as is for a bit now


----------



## PaulM (16 Jul 2017)

Alfine 8 is reliable and not expensive. Shimano seem to favour it for pairing with their electric-assist systems. The Alfine 11 is more expensive and finicky.


----------



## fatjel (21 Jul 2017)

Went out in the traffic today , am getting more confident and planning a club ride in the morning
Will be interesting to see how I keep up and will be my longest ride yet
Seem to average about the same speed as my road bikes ie slow. so should be good
Fitted mudguards and bottle cages last night so it's now officially finished... 
Those foam seat pads .. How do they react to rain , If I leave it outside the cafe and it rains ?


----------



## fatjel (21 Jul 2017)

Total cost so far £1389 which seems quite reasonable


frame , forks £750
seat ,stand ,bfc £375
tyres £24
mudguards £20
bottlecages £14
chains £33
crankset £85
mech £35
cassette £25
shifter £20


Wheels and brakes I had already so calling them free . and didn;t include the cost of the unused 20" front wheel


----------



## PaulM (22 Jul 2017)

Seems reasonable. When I looked at framekits (complete with seats and steering parts unlike your bacchetta "framekit") the best value seemed to be with Nazca. The Nazca Gaucho Tour is currently 1595 euros (plus shipping) though that includes rear suspension and a luggage rack. EDIT: Gosh, the Fuego framekit is only 1495 euros. And these frames are handmade in the Netherlands.


----------



## fatjel (22 Jul 2017)

The number one reason I bought the bacchetta was cos I thought it looked a bit like a raleigh chopper.
It did seem to offer good value too. I am happy with it for now
I see it as a toe in the water thing,
I'm suffering significant pains in my hands ,neck, nether regions and shoulders on long rides these days
Which hopefully will be a thing of the past 
Did 49 miles today on the club run and only got dropped on two hills
225 km now and I think I'm getting the hang of it


----------



## PaulM (23 Jul 2017)

Sounds like you are mastering it. The Bacchetta is much lighter of course than suspended SWBs. I think 26/26 wheels and the more laid back position does give a speed advantage compared to a 20/26 more upright Giro. Unfortunately my leg length and balance issues mean that a 26/26 dual SWB is beyond me. It was neck issues that led me to riding bents in the first place.


----------



## fatjel (23 Jul 2017)

Doesn't seem light to me lol.
Was on my audax bike today and I felt a long way up
LEL next weekend and if I survive that I'm planning on full time recumbency


----------



## fatjel (4 Aug 2017)

LEL was a total failure audax wise .. But awesome for the recumbent spotting .
I'd seen 4 bents before LEL and 2 of them I own.
Wish I'd remembered to take some pics

320km so far on the Bacchetta which is not too bad.
Seems hard on the knees but will start riding it full time now and hope it gets easier
Hope to do at least a 200km audax this month on it


----------



## fixedfixer (5 Aug 2017)

fatjel said:


> Couple of changes yesterday and feels very nice now..........
> 
> View attachment 362450



Looks great. I'm enjoying reading this thread. A stick bike is on my list as a home builder. I've been collecting bits for a while. Fixedfixer


----------



## PaulM (5 Aug 2017)

fatjel said:


> Seems hard on the knees but will start riding it full time now and hope it gets easier
> Hope to do at least a 200km audax this month on it


What crank length are the Zees? I presume you've read that many prefer short cranks on bents? I use 170mm cranks on uprights and 150 or 155mm cranks on SWBs.


----------



## fatjel (5 Aug 2017)

Hi @PaulM they're 165mm which is as small as they go..Had 175 to start with 165 is much better.
Read about a uk company that would shorten them but they seem to not do it any more
Have a spare Zee crankset so would like to get them shortened
I think I'm probably pushing a bit too hard too soon


----------



## PaulM (5 Aug 2017)

Mike Burrows will shorten them, but minimum reduction is around 22mm. I've had a few sets of 170mm cranks reduced to 148mm by him. Highly recommended if you are getting any aches or pains in your knees.


----------



## fixedfixer (5 Aug 2017)

https://highpath.co.uk/crank-shortening/

This place will shorten them for £46 the pair. I've not used them but had this in my list of favourites just in case. Someone on CycleChat might have used them. Cheers


----------



## fatjel (7 Aug 2017)

Had another tinker today..
Put the new wheels on , Ultegra hubs + mavic 26" rims.
The discs had to go so it's now got clarkes v brakes off a hybrid I had in the garage
Durano 26 x 1.1 folders and some alloy forks from china to finish
Feels way lighter
Using the picking the bike up whilst standing on the bathroom scales method I reckon under 12 kg
A short ride and it feels easier especially on gentle uphills as I'd hoped having lost 3kg
Brakes are a bit rubbish compared to the discs but do work
Surprised the ride is no worse with the skinnier tyres

Next job is to get some cranks shortened and sort the gearing thats way too low


----------



## FishFright (7 Aug 2017)

Spa Cycles do cranks down to 160mm and are nicer than the price suggest. I use them on a number of bikes and on my Trice Classic with no complaints at all
http://www.spacycles.co.uk/m2b0s109p2003/SPA-CYCLES-XD-2-Touring-Cranks

Also ICE do 152 mm triples for their trikes and may supply you with one , not cheap though.


----------



## fatjel (14 Aug 2017)

Recently ordered a cover for the seat.. Is so much nicer than the brillo pad it came with.
Changed the chain ring to a 38t which helps the gearing. 
600 km coming up now and is still hard work.. 
Getting faster tho


----------



## fatjel (21 Aug 2017)

Went on @Charlotte Alice Button s ride on Saturday.. 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/charlottes-summer-sprint-19th-august-2017.219353/
with getting to ashford I covered just over 90km
Was aiming for my first 100k ride but was fairly tired by the end
Lots of tight manoeuvres around Ashford which helped my confidence no end
Had a very dead feeling bum tho after about 30k which was quite uncomfortable at he end
Seems like I was sliding too far forward and sitting off the front of the cushion
Put the seat forward a touch and angled it back more which seems much better
Fed up with the Avid elixir discs too. The back one keeps dragging whatever I do so bb7s
Back one is fitted and the bike rolls nicer and stops OK
New Jersey arrived too. Reverse gear one with 2 zip pockets on the front
Short test this evening and I love not having my phone and money digging in my back
£7.95 VAT and £8 post office handling charges on a £40 shirt not so loveable


----------



## Lavender Rose (29 Aug 2017)

I am so glad it helped! I love hearing people enjoying my rides <3


----------



## fatjel (6 Dec 2017)

Nearly 1500 km on the Bachetta now after a gentle 10 miles this morning
Not too much cycling the last two months due to constant niggling injuries.
Bikes changed a bit
Third pair of forks.. They're carbon fibre and kinda long so the pedals don't hit.
New wheels Shimano xt and very nice .. Third pair I think.
Changed the tyres to Marathon greenguard 1 1/4
Brakes are ongoing.. BB7s were a bit crap so front is now a shimano hydraulic 395
Back is the old elixer hydraulic again
Gears nearly changed but chain reaction sent an empty box after I paid for a di2 rear mech
Waiting for the outcome of their investigation


----------



## PaulM (9 Dec 2017)

Great progress. That's some seat recline you have there. I'm impressed you're getting by on a single chainring. I'm considering switching from triples to a double with a wide range 10 speed cassette. 11 speed would be better but still a bit pricey perhaps.


----------



## fatjel (10 Dec 2017)

Hi @PaulM 
Would have the seat further reclined cept I can’t reach the bars then
I’m finding the single pretty good
Maxes out at about 25mph on the flat but not often and is enough for me
I do live in a very flat place tho so don’t do much hill climbing. The gearing may have to change if I travel further afield .
Have very dodgy hands lately so least gear changes the better


----------



## Tigerbiten (10 Dec 2017)

I find a Schlumpf HSD is very useful at extending my trikes gear range (x2.5) without adding another hand control.
Actually without it I couldn't get the range I want without a triple and a dual drive,.
1 hand control to change gears with for my IHG vs 3, front and rear derailleur plus dual drive.
If you don't need the x2.5 of a High Speed Drive then the Speed Drive has a x1.8 increase.


----------



## Andrew1971 (11 Dec 2017)

I was tempted with 2 wheel bent but chickened out and got a trike instead. I do like your bike in it's current form look's 
good in red.
Andrew
PS 
still got your tike


----------



## fatjel (12 Dec 2017)

Still have the trike. It has had too little use this year. 
Plans are afoot tho. Am having a very cheap electric wheel kit for my Xmas pressie.


----------



## fatjel (13 Aug 2020)

A move to hillier terrain has seen the bents unused the last couple of years. The trike was sold and the giro lost some parts to my MTB. Recently found some cheapish 20” carbon forks on eBay so it now has the front wheel size Bachetta intended. Have fitted 1x9 gears and needs a new headset as I can’t tighten it enough with the old bits I found. Fingers crossed I shall be ready to roll one day soon.


----------



## Edward Kim (19 Aug 2020)

fatjel said:


> Ordered a Giro 20 frameset yesterday.
> Two to three weeks delivery ...
> Seems an awfuly long time to wait...


But will be worth it.


----------

